# Green wood dowels or pegs



## woodify (Sep 22, 2012)

*
Will i run into problems with the pegs srinking and falling out as they* *dry*? My plan B is to split some seasonec maple firewood to make the pegs.

I watched Roy Underhill make his own dowels the other week on the Wood Wright's Shop. I had a piece of steel so I used the largest drill bit i own to drill a hole in the steel and went looking for some wood.

I cut some branches off a maple tree to try out the jig. Seemed like the quickest test run.

After making some 6" pegs using the green branches i glued some into a board for use on my french cheat tool hanging system i'm working on.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, usually you'd want the dowel to be dry and whatever it's being driven into wet or dry. If the mortise wood is green it will shrink around the dowel and be super tight.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

You do not want green pegs. The seasoned firewood would be a good option. There's lots of options for making your own dowels, ranging from the dowel plate you made to a pencil sharpener type rounding plane. You can also cut a bunch of green pegs then let them season.


----------



## woodify (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok thanks for the replies. I'll stick with the dry firewood.


----------

